# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Kickstarter Campaign to Raise Money for 3D Printed Prosthetic Covers For Veterans

## Brian_Krassenstein

Adam White, who lost part of his leg in a motorcycle accident in  2013, launched a Kickstarter campaign earlier this year to purchase a 3D  printer, which he intended to use to print custom prosthetic covers, or  fairings, for himself and other amputees in his community. The campaign  fell short of its funding goal, but White, not to be deterred, revised  his plan and is now launching a new campaign. This time, he is  attempting to raise a smaller amount of money to purchase, rather than  print, fairings for military veterans who have lost limbs. He hopes to  be able to give away prosthetic covers free of charge to at least ten  veterans. Check out more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/112293/adam-white-prosthetic-covers/

----------

